# Hvac won't cool below 76 deg.



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

How hot outside? How many people in the house?


----------



## tmars131 (Jun 15, 2009)

89 deg outside 4 people in the house.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Are the blades of the outside compressor fan spinning?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

First thing I look for is if there is enough air flow for the size of the unit.

28ft f line set is more then the ac comes charged with. Not taking anything away from the hvac friend, but did he add the amount of freon to make up the difference?

Most units are charged for 15ft.

Have you checked your filter to make sure it's clean and not blocking airflow.

How big is your home in square feet and what tonnage ac did you installed?


If the outside temp has been about the same as the day you installed it I would suspect a leak.

Did you make sure the blower is on high speed for ac?
Other considerations could be if you have an older furnace the blower could be going bad since the ac requires the high speed setting on the blower. If the motor was borderline at the low speed heat setting the higher speed requirement for an ac would hasten it's demise.

it would help to know the brand of equipment and the model numbers of the out side unit and the inside coil.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Air flow.
And then charge.

As Clover said. Most units only come precharged for a 15' line set. And the most comon indoor coil sold for that unit.

The install instrctions will tell you/him how much should be added.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Been, I think we got a runner...he hasn't checked in for answer in over four hours...:yes:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe he went to teh neighbors to cool off.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

lol..


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

4 people giving off too much body heat ??


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

TOO MUCH BODY HEAT???
WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN THERE:huh:?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> TOO MUCH BODY HEAT???
> WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN THERE:huh:?


"2. A human at rest will add 450 Btu/hr of heat to the room, so you need to add this amount times the maximum number of occupants that you estimate will be in the room on a design cooling day (the hottest day of the summer).

3. A human exercising (e.g. Gymnasium or exercise room) will add 2,000 Btu/hr of heat to the room so you need to add this amount times the maximum number of occupants that you estimate will be exercising in the room on a design cooling day 
(the hottest day of the summer)"


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> "2. A human at rest will add 450 Btu/hr of heat to the room, so you need to add this amount times the maximum number of occupants that you estimate will be in the room on a design cooling day (the hottest day of the summer).
> 
> 3. A human exercising (e.g. Gymnasium or exercise room) will add 2,000 Btu/hr of heat to the room so you need to add this amount times the maximum number of occupants that you estimate will be exercising in the room on a design cooling day
> (the hottest day of the summer)"



LOL...so serious Yoyzit...I know that too.....where's your senses of humor and imagination?:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> LOL...so serious Yoyzit...I know that too.....where's your senses of humor and imagination?:laughing:


That depends on what exactly they are doing to burn off 2000 BTU:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

exactly.


----------



## joesbarngrill60 (Jun 17, 2009)

okay, you have a new unit and it won't cool? you need to get that man back there and solve the problem. in the meantime, stop payment on the check, then threaten them with a report to the bbb.
next. ask him if it was a 13seer unit. did you replace the inside coil or air handler? if not, did he replace the piston? the new 13 seer units are supposed to come with a new piston to meter the refrigerant properly according to the new seer rating. 
he may have charged it correctly but i doubt he did the install properly.
ask him what the numbers are on the guages. both sides.
don't matter how many people are in the house; you should expect to cool down.
unless you have a large exposure; i.e.; a lot of windows, doors and such to give a large heat gain, then you should expect to cool down and stay there.
do not let up on this unitl you're satisfied!!!!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

hvaclover said:


> TOO MUCH BODY HEAT???
> WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN THERE:huh:?


 
a little horzontal engineering maybe?? :whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

joesbarngrill60 said:


> okay, you have a new unit and it won't cool? you need to get that man back there and solve the problem. in the meantime, stop payment on the check, then threaten them with a report to the bbb.
> next. ask him if it was a 13seer unit. did you replace the inside coil or air handler? if not, did he replace the piston? the new 13 seer units are supposed to come with a new piston to meter the refrigerant properly according to the new seer rating.
> he may have charged it correctly but i doubt he did the install properly.
> ask him what the numbers are on the guages. both sides.
> ...


before you go getting all Perry Mason, may be you should read the part where it said the hvac guy only helped him with the install.

If you are a contractor( can't tell from your post and you are new) you sure show a really unfriendly attitude.

If you are a home owner then save that rhetoric for a site that allows it.

You should know that even if the hvac guy did do the whole job he has the legal right and obligation to go back and make it right.

If you stopped payment on a check to me and reported me to the BBB before you gave me a chance to correct what ever the problem was three things would happen
1. I would sue you for defrauding a merchant

2. I would sue for defamation for the Bogus BBB report because those reports are a matter of public record any one could read

3. i would press charges against you for violation of state and Federal warranty relief laws which protect reputable businesses from hot head actions like yours.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe he means the home owner should stop payment on the check he wrote to himself.


----------



## tmars131 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## tmars131 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hvac won't cool below 76 deg*

*Hvac won't cool below 76 deg*

This to all who made a reply on my problem a few days ago. 
When I posted my question, I did not know the friend who helped me install the HVAC system was coming over, we checked everything you said and found the system was very low on freon. Its working fine now good and cold:clap:. He and I was lol :laughing: at the replys after we sat down with tall glass of ice tea.

Thank to everyone who replied....


----------

